# Quoi? iPhone4 a 512Mo de mémoire?



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

Sérieux. Il y a un problème. J'ai cru que iPad était un appareil un peu plus puissant, capable de gérer des choses multimédia et des app plus complexes sur un écran plus large qu'un iPhone. Et ce dernier qui sort avec à peine 1 mois d'intervale, sera doté de 512Mo de mémoire? Quand j'essaie de jouer au "We Rule", il me dit que l'iPad n'a pas assez de mémoire et me conseille de le redémarrer. 

Pourquoi j'ai l'impression que l'iPad sera obsolète d'ici à peine 3 mois lorsque Apple va introduire l'iOS4 sur iPad?


----------



## Alias (18 Juin 2010)

J'ai un peu la même désagréable impression.
J'ai acheté un iPad plutôt qu'attendre un iPhone 4 et surtout pour avoir un parfait intermédiaire entre mon iMac et mon iPhone ...
Et finalement, un mois plus tard à peine, on découvre que l'iPad est un sous-iPhone ... (Ram, iOS4, iMovie, ...)

Je ne comprends pas trop à quoi joue Apple ...


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

Alias a dit:


> J'ai un peu la même désagréable impression.
> J'ai acheté un iPad plutôt qu'attendre un iPhone 4 et surtout pour avoir un parfait intermédiaire entre mon iMac et mon iPhone ...
> Et finalement, un mois plus tard à peine, on découvre que l'iPad est un sous-iPhone ... (Ram, iOS4, iMovie, ...)
> 
> Je ne comprends pas trop à quoi joue Apple ...



J'espère que l'iOS4 pour iPad encore caché nous réserve des surprises importantes. A ce jour, ce que je vois en voyant la sortie de l'iPhone4, c'est qu'au niveau de la résolution de l'écran, de puissance brute et de prix, l'iPad est un appareil qui ne se justifie pas comparé à l'iPhone4. 

Je n'ai pas payé plusieurs centaine d'euros de plus pour avoir un écran plus grand, surtout quand ce dernier affiche une résolution nettement inférieure.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Juin 2010)

J'ai le même sentiment sur l'ipad, maintenant qu'Apple a montré son système de videoconference on voit qu'il manque sur la tablette.


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

le tout est de savoir  ce que l'on attend d'un ipad. lire des livres, la pesse, écouter de la musique, voir des films/videos/youtube dans de bonnes conditions. Prendre des notes, envoyer des mails, fichiers textes ou autres , tout cela il le fait très bien. Je ne vois pas le problème perso. Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. L'iphone sera plus puissant? peut être, on parle de ram...mais sur un timbre poste. J'attends de voir quelqu'un me dire qu'il est plus à l'aise sur un iphone que sur un ipad.


----------



## bugman (18 Juin 2010)

Entièrement d'accord, politique Apple "bizarre".
Concernant la resolution il me semble qu'elle reste supérieur (de peu) sur l'iPad.
D'un autre coté samoussa n'a pas tord (mais ça fait rager un peu quand même (la RAM, la (les) camera(s) que je réclame depuis son annonce qui fait (font) encore plus vide depuis que l'on connait FaceTime, et encore dans ce beau délire made in Cupertino on oublierait presque le gyro, la mise à jour de l'OS (présente plus rapidement sur le phone))... bref, la totale).


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> le tout est de savoir ce que l'on attend d'un ipad. lire des livres, la pesse, écouter de la musique, voir des films/videos/youtube dans de bonnes conditions. Prendre des notes, envoyer des mails, fichiers textes ou autres , tout cela il le fait très bien. Je ne vois pas le problème perso. Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. L'iphone sera plus puissant? peut être, on parle de ram...mais sur un timbre poste. J'attends de voir quelqu'un me dire qu'il est plus à l'aise sur un iphone que sur un ipad.


 
Dis mois ce que tu fais de plus sur ton iPad que tu pourras pas faire sur un iPhone 4. Dans le sens inverse, on n'est pas obligé de philosopher pour justifier tout l'intérêt de l'appareil.

Je dénigre pas l'utilité de mon iPad. Je l'aime beaucoup... encore à ce jour. Mais j'ai payé le prémium pour avoir à ma posséssion un appareil de point. Pas un appareil qui est moins puissant qu'un autre fabriqué par la même boite à peine deux mois plus tard, tout ça dans un emballage infiniment plus petit. Il aurait du etre, soit moins cher, soit plus puissant.


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2010)

C'est pas un jeu de quequette-la-plus-grosse, hein  . L'ipad V 1 sera de toutes façons très vite technologiquement obsolète, ce qui ne veut en revanche pas du tout dire qu'il fera mal ce pour quoi il est conçu et pensé.

Après, il ne faut pas oublier que vous payez très cher un ipad, mais vous devriez payer encore plus cher un iphone (en même temps, ce dernier permet de téléphoner ) sans la subvention des opérateurs téléphoniques.


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

NoxDiurna a dit:


> Dis mois ce que tu fais de plus sur ton iPad que tu pourras pas faire sur un iPhone 4. Dans le sens inverse, on n'est pas obligé de philosopher pour justifier l'intérêt de l'appareil.
> 
> Je dénigre pas l'utilité de mon iPad. Je l'aime beaucoup... encore à ce jour. Mais j'ai payé le prémium pour avoir dans ma posséssion un appareil de point. Pas un appareil est moins puissant qu'un autre fabriqué par la même boite deux mois plus tard, tout ça dans un emballage infiniment plus petit. Il aurait du etre soit moins cher, soit plus puissant.



C'est un débat sans fin. Dis moi ce que tu peux faire avec un iphone que tu ne peux pas faire avec un ipad dans 98% des cas, ( à part télephoner) et c'est sans oublié la taille de l'ecran...
je ne vais plus sur interent avec mon iphone que pour de la dépanne...lire un article de presse, voir un film reste sans comparaison sur un ipad...et peut importe la ram. part du principe que sitôt sorti de la boutique ton appareil est dépassé; Apple bosse déjà sur iphone 5


yvos a dit:


> C'est pas un jeu de quequette-la-plus-grosse, hein  . L'ipad V 1 sera de toutes façons très vite technologiquement obsolète, ce qui ne veut en revanche pas du tout dire qu'il fera mal ce pour quoi il est conçu et pensé.
> 
> Après, il ne faut pas oublier que vous payez très cher un ipad, mais vous devriez payer encore plus cher un iphone (en même temps, ce dernier permet de téléphoner ) sans la subvention des opérateurs téléphoniques.


+1


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> C'est un débat sans fin. Dis moi ce que tu peux faire avec un iphone que tu ne peux pas faire avec un ipad dans 98% des cas, ( à part télephoner) et c'est sans oublié la taille de l'ecran...
> je ne vais plus sur interent avec mon iphone que pour de la dépanne...lire un article de presse, voir un film reste sans comparaison sur un ipad...et peut importe la ram. part du principe que sitôt sorti de la boutique ton appareil est dépassé; Apple bosse déjà sur iphone 5
> 
> +1


 

Urrr... Téléphoner? Facetime? Sans doute des logiciels qui va utiliser pleinement le 512Mo que dispose l'iPhone4? Multitache qui rame pas? Quoi encore? 

Encore une fois, je ne critique pas l'existence même de l'iPad. J'en ai un et j'en suis heureux, d'où la raison pour laquelle je n'irais pas à la Fnac pour demander un remboursement. Mais c'est vraiment vache de la part d'Apple. Ce dernier aurait du mettre au moins la même technologie, si ce n'est pas supérieure, sur iPad que sur iPhone 4G. C'est comme si tu as acheté un Macbook Pro qui vient d'être sorti et deux semaine après, Apple annonce un Macbook plus puissant que ton tout nouveau MBP qui sent toujours la polystyrène.


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2010)

sauf que l'iphone est plus cher que l'ipad


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

NoxDiurna a dit:


> Urrr... Téléphoner? Facetime? Sans doute des logiciels qui va utiliser pleinement le 512Mo que dispose l'iPhone4? Multitache qui rame pas? Quoi encore?


le multitache n'est même pas dispo encore...et mon ipad ne rame pas le moins du monde
téléphoner évidemment l'iphone est un téléphone ( et note que mon grille pain fait au moins un truc que mon iphone ne fait pas)...quoique les premiers3GS 
Facetime? wouarf ! un gadget qui nécessite un phoneur 4 en face...! Même skype vient d'annoncer qu 'il ne l'utilisera pas . J'y crois pas trop, alors que des cams à brancher sur l'ipad tu vas en voir sortir d'ici peu à mon avis et skype les prendra en charge. 

si dans 3 mois et une fois l' IOS installé sur l'ipad je vois que ça rame alors oui j'aurai sans doute des raisons de gueuler mais là c'est pour moi crier un peu vite au scandale. 

Reste le prix et l'iphone est hors de propos puisque subventionné la plupart du temps


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

yvos a dit:


> sauf que l'iphone est plus cher que l'ipad



Si je me rappelle bien, l'iPhone4 32Go est à 739 euros tandis que l'iPad 64Go 3G est à 799 euros. Certes, si on fait la comparison avec un iPhone 32Go et iPad 32Go 3G, l'iPhone reste plus cher mais l'iPhone a un meilleur écran, un caméra, PLUS DE RAM, etc. Donc pour moi, l'iPad reste dans l'ensemble beaucoup plus cher qu'un iPhone... de plus, je ne prends même pas en compte les subventions des opérateurs pour iPhone.


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

NoxDiurna a dit:


> Si je me rappelle bien, l'iPhone4 32Go est à 739 euros tandis que l'iPad 64Go 3G est à 799 euros. Certes, si on fait la comparison avec un iPhone 32Go et iPad 32Go 3G, l'iPhone reste plus cher mais l'iPhone a un meilleur écran, un caméra, PLUS DE RAM, etc. Donc pour moi, l'iPad reste dans l'ensemble beaucoup plus cher qu'un iPhone... de plus, je ne prends même pas en compte les subventions des opérateurs pour iPhone.


je ne compare pas un ecran de la taille de celui de l'iphone avec celui de l'ipad qui est je trouve (et tout le monde le trouvait il y a encore 3 jours) très bon. sur l'iphone j'ai arrêté il y a bien longtemps de tenter de lire un article de journal ou un livre sur stanza, et ça n'a rien à voir avec "retina". "La taille ça compte aussi" 
De toute façon seule l'utilisation permettra d'emettre un avis tangible...wait and see


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Juin 2010)

Salut !!!!

 Bah c'est vraiment un truc de Geek que de décortiquer à chaque fois l'interieur de la bête pour savoir combien de Ram etc... et comparer avec d'autre produits. Perso, je m'en tape un peu de savoir la puissance Ram du moment que ça fonctionne pour l'utilisation qu'on lui demande. En l'occurence l'iPad fonctionne de façon parfaitement fluide et son utilisation est complètement différente de celle d'un iPhone, c'est pas du tout le même objet, et prévu pour une tout autre utilisation.

Puis comme dit plus haut, c'est la V1, la V2 aura 512 de Ram et une Cam alors que l'iPhone 5 lui en aura peut etre 1go... et 12 caméras pour une 3D hexadimensionnelle... L'iPad V3 aura peut etre un processeur 4 coeurs avec 8g de ram etc... bref le débat sans fin quoi...:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

+1
Le tout étant de savoir si l'alim sera interne ou externe sur l'iphone  :rateau:


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> +1
> Le tout étant de savoir si l'alim sera interne ou externe sur l'iphone  :rateau:




je pense que l'alim sera solaire ou encore électro statique par frottement du dit iPhone sur le pantalon ou la jupette de ces demoiselles .....:love:


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Ben oui mais qu'est ce que vous voulez, on oublie vite qu'on est dans le monde de l informatique, et que chaque modèle donne une petite baffe à celui d avant, si on se met à râler de la sorte, on n'achète rien, étant donné qu'il sortira toujours quelque chose de mieux quelques mois plus tard....
Apple devrait faire comme pour les voitures : du leasing...on loue le matos, et quand un autre sort, on demande à changer, et ainsi de suite...


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

Même si l'évolution de l'informatique était si rapide, un mois, ça me parait un peu court, non? Surtout, l'iOS que mérite iPad n'est même pas encore sortie.


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Eh ben alors les gars, on enterre deja son ipad ???

Rassurez vous l'ipad n'est pas encore largué, faut pas pousser, alors certes les specs de l iphone 4 font sensation, mais à mon sens c'est plus un plan marketing monté pour définitivement tuer les autres marques de smartphone qu'autre chose. Apple a fait le choix de tuer ses concurrents cette année, et je pense que c'est chose faite, avec l'ipad et l'iPhone. 
Pour ce qui est du consommateur, il sera peu touché car la quasi totalité des applis ont été developpées pour le 3G et le 3GS, et que ceux qui travaillent à des applis pour iPad, le font pour le modèle en cours et pas pour la v2 dont on ne connait rien pour le moment. 
L'ipad v1 a encore de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Juin 2010)

Yep !!!!

Puis utilisez et profitez de votre formidable joujou plutôt que de chercher sans cesse des comparaisons technologiques !!!

Les applis iPad qui sortent et vont sortir( on en est qu'aux prémisses) seront optimisés pour cette version d'appareil.


----------



## bugman (18 Juin 2010)

Ou pas ! Je prend l'exemple des jeux ou je vois mal un developpeur se dire "et puis non tiens, je laisse tomber l'idée d'utiliser le gyro pour mon super jeu qui déboite pour le sortir sur iPad aussi". Alors oui, vous allez me dire qu'il existera une version pour iPhone et une version pour iPad (certainement beaucoup moins sympa du coup). Je trouve cela horriblement frustrant ! Et ne me sortez pas oui mais c'est l'informatique ça évolue vite ! Là, certains n'ont même pas encore été livrés. C'est de l'abus ! Idem pour la RAM, ils ne risquent pas de se contenter de 256 Mo alors qu'il y en a 512 de dispo (et même si ils font relativement gaffe, je crains qu'on va le sentir passer en multitâche).


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Personnellement, vu la rapidité d ouverture des apps sur iPad je suis plutôt sceptique sur l'utilité du multitâche, passer d'une à l autre n'est pas si contraignant que ça....d autant que comme dit plus haut,l impact sur la mémoire risque d'être intense.


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

le but de la multitâche n'est pas uniquement pour bouger d'une app à l'autre. C'est de pouvoir laisser des app ouvertes en permanence en arrière plan car des fois, c'est indispensable.

Il faut arrêter. La spec. de l'iPhone pour ceux qui viennent d'acquérir un iPad est inexcusable (ou c'est plutôt l'inverse). Et encore une fois, je vous souligne à nouveau que le fait de laisser des fenêtres multiples ouvertes sur Safari m'oblige de les fermer un par un pour jouer quelques jeux sur iPAd.


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Juin 2010)

Tout dépend de l'utilisation de chacun, tout le monde ne joue pas en ayant absolument le besoin d'avoir plusieurs pages sur safari ouvertes en même temps. En ce qui me concerne, je me concentre toujours sur une tâche unique à la fois( à la limite en écoutant de la zic).

Après il faut espérer pour ceux qui sont inconditionnels du multitâche(sur ce type d'appareil, car rappelons qu'il n'est pas fait pour remplacer un ordinateur) que iOS4 permettra de mieux répartir la mémoire utilisée sur l'appli active afin de garder les ressources suffisantes (c'est ce qui a été annoncée lors de la présentation d'iOS4 il me semble, à voir donc comment cela fonctionnera), comme cela tu pourra peut être garder toutes tes pages de safari ouvertes en jouant....


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2010)

Ce débat n'a aucun sens, on ne fait et ne fera jamais les même choses avec un iPad et un iPhone.

L'iPad permet, grâce à son écran 10", des choses totalement infaisable et impensable sur iPhone, à cause de son écran 3,5" bien trop petit pour utiliser confortablement bon nombre d'application, à commencer par iWork, mais aussi le Web, le surf sur iPhone ne sera jamais aussi confortable que sur iPad.

Idem, des tas de choses sont plus pratique sur iPhone que sur iPad, ne serait ce que téléphoner (oui oui, c'est possible sur iPad en VOIP, mais l'intérêt est plus que limité, vous en conviendrez), mais aussi prendre des photos, ou consulter un itinéraire de métro, du fait de la petite taille de l'iPhone qui permet de le balader n'importe où et de l'utiliser dans énormément de situation, même serré comme une sardine dans les transports, choses impensable sur iPad.

Bref, ce sont deux appareils qui n'entrent AUCUNEMENT en concurrence et ont des usages bien spécifique, jamais on ne pourra faire tout avec un seul appareil, sauf si un jour les écran deviennent à taille variables (hologramme?), ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.

---

Quand au multitâche, demandez aux jailbreakeurs ce que ça donne, vous verrez que cela fonctionne bien, et pourtant le multitâche via un jailbreak, est bien plus gourmand que le multitâche d'iOS 4 qui dispose de mécanismes pour limiter l'usage de la RAM et du CPU, pour économiser la batterie, mais aussi les ressources et ainsi garder une meilleure fluidité.


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

+1 Mr Fon.. Pour le moment le push me suffit largement...


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Ce débat n'a aucun sens, on ne fait et ne fera jamais les même choses avec un iPad et un iPhone.
> 
> L'iPad permet, grâce à son écran 10", des choses totalement infaisable et impensable sur iPhone, à cause de son écran 3,5" bien trop petit pour utiliser confortablement bon nombre d'application, à commencer par iWork, mais aussi le Web, le surf sur iPhone ne sera jamais aussi confortable que sur iPad.
> 
> ...


Et voila 
comme souvent la "contrée" regorge de petites gens pleins de sagesse


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

Tu pars totalement vers un autre débat que nous avons eu bien avant la mise envente de l'iPad. Tu dis que les deux appareils ne piétineront pas sur le terrain de l'autre. Ca peut discuter. Mais on est en train de se dire pourquoi on nous a commercialisé un produit super cher et "incroyablement puissant" (dixit la pub) sachant que Apple sait faire mieux? Pour moi, soit c'est un sign d'arrogance (ex. on peut fourrer n'importe quoi à n'importe qui sans qu'ils se rendent compte), soit c'est simplement une erreur de l'agenda critique.


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Se discuter comment ??? Tu vas faire du photoshop ou du montage video sur iPhone ou iPad ???  Et tu téléphonera avec ton mac dans un sac a dos......Ne rêvons pas, la machine universelle n'existe pas.....

Quand a l ipad, il a été vendu pour ce qu'il est, une machine de jeu et de consommation Internet et média, et il s'en sort haut la main..


----------



## bugman (18 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Ce débat n'a aucun sens, on ne fait et ne fera jamais les même choses avec un iPad et un iPhone.
> 
> L'iPad permet, grâce à son écran 10", des choses totalement infaisable et impensable sur iPhone, à cause de son écran 3,5" bien trop petit pour utiliser confortablement bon nombre d'application, à commencer par iWork, mais aussi le Web, le surf sur iPhone ne sera jamais aussi confortable que sur iPad.
> 
> ...



Et justement en regardant les specs des deux produits (l'iPad pour bosser, l'iPhone pour "depanner" dans le métro), tu ne trouves pas (il me semble que tu es dev) qu'il y a comme un truc qui déconne ? Moi la question que je me pose vraiment, c'est : pourquoi ce choix ?


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

Il y a une guerre des smart phones bien plus redoutable que celle que se livrent les fabricants de tablettes. C est une annonce marketing a une semaine de la sortie. La vérité le Hobbit l a balancée, les deux appareils ne font pas la même chose et je ne suis pas sur que l iPad patisse de ce " cruel manque de mémoire ram". L écran, de 10" de l ipad est pour moi splendide et ne sera pas concurencé par celui de l iPhone


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> Il y a une guerre des smart phones bien plus redoutable que celle que se livrent les fabricants de tablettes. C est une annonce marketing a une semaine de la sortie. La vérité le Hobbit l a balancée, les deux appareils ne font pas la même chose et je ne suis pas sur que l iPad patisse de ce " cruel manque de mémoire ram". L écran, de 10" de l ipad est pour moi splendide et ne sera pas concurencé par celui de l iPhone



C'est une annonce de rien du tout. Personne de Cupertino a affirmé la présence de 512Mo donc c'est pas un coup marketing. D'ailleurs, depuis quand x2 de RAM est devenu un acte de marketing? 

De plus, l'ecran IPS de LG équipe à la fois l'iPhone et l'iPad. La seule différence, c'est que le modèle de l'iPhone a une meilleure résolution et un meilleur contraste.


----------



## bugman (18 Juin 2010)

@ NoxDiurna : Mais où as tu vu qu'il avait une meilleur résolution ? Il y a plus de pixels sur l'écran de l'iPad que sur celui de l'iPhone (un truc comme 20% il me semble). Naturellement qu'il a plus de pixels par pouces sur le téléphone (la surface est bien plus petite), mais au total l'iPad affiche plus de points.


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2010)

NoxDiurna a dit:


> C'est une annonce de rien du tout. Personne de Cupertino a affirmé la présence de 512Mo donc c'est pas un coup marketing. D'ailleurs, depuis quand x2 de RAM est devenu un acte de marketing?
> 
> De plus, l'ecran IPS de LG équipe à la fois l'iPhone et l'iPad. La seule différence, c'est que le modèle de l'iPhone a une meilleure résolution et un meilleur contraste.



je ne dis pas qu'apple a balancé le truc, je dis que c'est un argument marketing preuve est  qu'il  fait d'ailleurs *les choux gras* des décortiqueurs de news.


----------



## NoxDiurna (19 Juin 2010)

bugman a dit:


> @ NoxDiurna : Mais où as tu vu qu'il avait une meilleur résolution ? Il y a plus de pixels sur l'écran de l'iPad que sur celui de l'iPhone (un truc comme 20% il me semble). Naturellement qu'il a plus de pixels par pouces sur le téléphone (la surface est bien plus petite), mais au total l'iPad affiche plus de points.



Désolé. Je parle de résolution relative, je crois ça s'appelle le PPM. Effectivement, tu as raison que le nombre de pixels reste supérieur sur iPad.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h48 ----------




samoussa a dit:


> je ne dis pas qu'apple a balancé le truc, je dis que c'est un argument marketing preuve est  qu'il  fait d'ailleurs *les choux gras* des décortiqueurs de news.



Je ne comprends pas. Le fait qu'une machine a plus de 2x plus de RAM est avant tout un argument technique pour moi. Dites moi si je me trompe mais depuis j'ai installé une barrette de mémoire de plus sur mon MBP, ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux. Plus fluide et plus versatile. Tu n'es quand même pas en train de me dire que 256MB de mémoire sert à rien?


----------



## PascalBS38 (22 Juin 2010)

Un collegue m'a rapporte le fait que le Safari de l'iPad ne conserve pas en memoire les pages internet des onglets ce qui necessite de retelecharger les pages des onglets a chaque fois qu'on ouvre l'onglet. Ca prend du temps et ca bouffe des octets (en 3G on est limite....)
Doubler la RAM pourrait ameliorer ce point faible, non?


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2010)

sauf qu'apparement l'ipad est plus rapide que l'iphone 4 pour la navigation internet


----------



## PascalBS38 (24 Juin 2010)

Bof, en final aucun test ne le prouve vraiment. 
Ceci dit le probleme de non mise en cache des onglets est dommage et avec 2 x plus de RAM ca pourrait peut etre possible

Le prochain iPad aura peut-etre 512MB de RAM?


----------



## JFL27 (24 Juin 2010)

Peut-être tout simplement que 256 Mo suffisent amplement aux appli iPad ? Sur mon MBP, Vista est cantonné à 512 Mo. Il fonctionne aussi bien voir mieux que sur mon ancien PC avec  2Go ! 

D'ailleurs les pro pourraient-ils m'expliquer quelle différence y a-t-il entre ces 256 Mo de RAM et les 32 Go du SD ? Est-ce que l'OS n'utiliserait pas le SD en overlay ? Dans ce cas là qu'il y ait 256, 512 ou 1 Go ne changerait pas beaucoup les performances ? Non ? Oui ?


----------



## PascalBS38 (24 Juin 2010)

Plus tu as de choses affiches sur ton ecran plus tu as besoin de RAM. On peut penser aussi que plus la definition de ton ecran est grande plus tu as besoin de RAM car la RAM c'est beaucoup plus rapide d'acces quele DD (SSD ou pas). C'est pourquoi l'iPhone4 aurait 512MB au lieu de 256MB a cause de son nouvel ecran.
Pour l'iPad 256MB semble suffire sinon Apple en aurait mis 512MB sauf que la question est pose a propos de la mise en chache des onglets. Peut-etre sont-ils mis en cache dans le disque dur et auquel cas l'iPad ne rechargerait pas les pages mises dans des onglets.
En final l'iPad marche surement tres bien mais c'est dommage d'avoir a telecharger des pages qu'on a deja telechargees surtout quand on compte les octest consommes ce qui estle cas en communication en 3G


----------



## bugman (24 Juin 2010)

Il y a un cache dans Safari (puisqu'on peut le vider dans les prefs).
Il ne faut pas confondre RAM et VRAM (bien que sur ce genre de produit je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe).


----------

